# Sims 2 Expansion Pack - only one will work



## kpassaur

I installed Sims 2 and it worked fine. I purchased Glamor life and Family Fun Stuff and installed them as well. After I installed each of them, I checked it to see if it would run and they do. (I don't play the game it is for my daughter). However, only the last expansion pack will run. 

For instance if I click on the family fun stuff shortcut it will prompt me for the Glamor life disk. If I insert the Sims 2 disk, it will prompt me for Glamor Life. I uninstalled Glamor life and now it prompts me for the Family Fun Stuff disk. I don't get why when I insert the disk it prompts me to install one from an application that I don't want to run.

I tried contacting EA games and spent three hours trying to register for support and got no where. Can anyone help me with


----------



## Jazza

OK well with the Sims 2 you are only supposed to install the expansions in order and run the game off the last expansion disk you install. When you run the game it should have all expansion running. It's the same with Sims.

Jazza


----------



## o.0

You have to use the most recent expansion pack you installed. It will run all the sims you installed. Only that cd is required to run it corrently. So say if you installed sims 2 and only sims 2..You would only need that disk. If you installed the exp. pack of university you would have to have that one to play. It plays all exp. packs you installed.

Or better explained like this :



> When you install any expansion packs, you have to use the cd from the last pack you installed to actually play the game. Also, if you're using the icon on your desktop to start the game, you have to use the icon of the most recent expansion pack to begin. All the other icons point to the old versions of the game, and are no longer valid.


----------



## kurokokoro

Having them in order is not the problem. You don't have to have every expansion pack and install them in the perfect order to make them work. That doesn't make sense. That's not the person's problem anyway. I'm having the same situation and I have up to bon voyage on my computer. I have them all installed, in the _proper_ order, and the only one that it will acknowledge is open for buisness and family fun stuff. Even if you use the most recent disc, it still won't acknowledge the others.

So please, someone who actually knows how to deal with this problem help me and this other person.


----------

